# Any Eurobeat fans?



## Gogoat Rowboat (Mar 4, 2014)

Just wondering if there's anyone else here who likes, or even knows of Eurobeat.
Eurobeat is a really obscure genre of electronic music that's mostly only been popular in Japan, until the internet started spreading it around and making it available to a broader audience.
Its main attributes are: A very predictable beat (I often hear complaints that every single song sounds the same), lyrics that usually don't make much sense (most songs are made by people who only know English as a second language) and usually revolve around a few themes - racing, love, etc., songs usually being extremely fast (~150-170 bpm), and synth choruses that sound extremely happy.  Following artists can be a bit challenging, as they frequently change their names to match different moods of songs they produce.
Example.
It's a really weird genre, but I *love* it.  I was wondering if anyone else has any opinions (or even criticisms) of it.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 5, 2014)

It ain't bad, I have a eurobeat song in my music library.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 5, 2014)

I am a child of Para Para, I grew up on that shit man. Was good times. Being a fan of Japanese and Korean rhythm games also means I get my fair share of Eurobeat from those games.


----------



## mysticfyre (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm pretty sure you know Eurobeat Brony- seeing your avatar there. Use to love the stuff way back when. Like Initial D and whatnot. Makes me drive too fast, though.


----------



## Gogoat Rowboat (Mar 5, 2014)

Taralack said:


> I am a child of Para Para, I grew up on that shit man. Was good times. Being a fan of Japanese and Korean rhythm games also means I get my fair share of Eurobeat from those games.


Yes!!  *High-five*


mysticfyre said:


> I'm pretty sure you know Eurobeat Brony- seeing your avatar there. Use to love the stuff way back when. Like Initial D and whatnot. Makes me drive too fast, though.


I love Eurobeat Brony.  Honestly, I like most of his remixes more than I like the actual MLP songs themselves.  His other stuff under the alias Odyssey is also awesome.
Also, my best friend has the same problem with listening to it while he's driving.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 5, 2014)

You have no idea of the surprise and how happy it made me to see this thread. 

Let me tell ya very briefly what I know after observing the sub-genre:
A lot of the characteristics you' ve been giving is actually SuperEurobeat, basically Japan's take on Eurobeat (call it Eurobeat 2.0). 
Eurobeat came from the Italodisco/Eurodisco scene from the mid-80s. There are differences. Eurobeat allowed for a slower tempo than those mentioned. You'll need to pay attention to notice the similarities, but they're there.
Even in the 80's, Eurobeat was popular in Japan, becoming Eurobeat's second home after its popularity in Europe started to wane. Japanese music companies like _Avex Trax_ came and gave not only the genre, but its artists like Dave Rodgers, Clara Moroni and Elena Feretti (who all had well-established music careers whether as performers or producers) -to name a few of the more prominent names- a second wind in the sub-genre.

Yes, a lot of the songs' content is quite vapid, and many have titles similar to other songs (Virginelle's _Like a Virgin_ comes to mind), not to mention that they reuse a lot of familiar-sounding music samples, but they're all fun.
What I find really interesting, though, is that it's prefectly normal for one artist to perform under a number of different aliases. I assume it's to have more flexibility when performing songs of different sound and/or content that may or may not clash with an established image.

Admittedly, _Initial D_, which I've been exposed to before strenghening my overall Eurobeat knowledge, further directed me to the sub-genre, because even with _Dance Dance Revolution_ franchise, I just grouped it all under _'dance_'. ^^;


----------



## Gogoat Rowboat (Mar 5, 2014)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> You have no idea of the surprise and how happy it made me to see this thread.
> 
> Let me tell ya very briefly what I know after observing the sub-genre:
> A lot of the characteristics you' ve been giving is actually SuperEurobeat, basically Japan's take on Eurobeat (call it Eurobeat 2.0).
> ...


So glad to see someone who actually spends as much time reading into it as I do.
I'm probably wrong, but I thought the original ItaloDisco version was simple called "EuroDance."
I always loved the songs in DDR, but, admittedly, I never really got into Initial D.  Ever since I found out the name of the genre though, I've loved the soundtrack for it.  I actually downloaded every Super Eurobeat album and took several hours arranging the music so that the song titles and artist names were accurate for iTunes (I didn't finish it, but 100-221 are all perfectly organized).
~Naayayaya~


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 5, 2014)

Can be amusing, but not in the whole "This music is good" kind way. More in the "The scenarios and things that come with the music is fun" kinda way.


----------



## Gogoat Rowboat (Mar 6, 2014)

Mokushi said:


> Can be amusing, but not in the whole "This music is good" kind way. More in the "The scenarios and things that come with the music is fun" kinda way.


That's probably why song lyrics usually don't deviate out of the same few recurring themes: Racing, Disco Parties, Love, and Eurobeat itself.  XD


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 9, 2014)

Gogoat Rowboat said:


> So glad to see someone who actually spends as much time reading into it as I do.
> I'm probably wrong, but I thought the original ItaloDisco version was simple called "EuroDance."
> I always loved the songs in DDR, but, admittedly, I never really got into Initial D.  Ever since I found out the name of the genre though, I've loved the soundtrack for it.  I actually downloaded every Super Eurobeat album and took several hours arranging the music so that the song titles and artist names were accurate for iTunes (I didn't finish it, but 100-221 are all perfectly organized).
> ~Naayayaya~



The _SuperEuobeat _series?! I tip my hat to you. Didn't know you could find 'em online (wasn't looking).

I have to confess that I learned today that I was misusing the term 'SuperEurobeat' as a genre in itself. It really isn't. I assumed it was because of the more evolved sound compared to that of the late '80s. My apologies. ^^;

What I can tell ya is that according to my research, Eurodance is a more modern take on European electronic dance music that came out in the late-'80s, the type that became very popular in the '90s. Italo-disco came earlier (since the late-'70s and taking a back-seat around the mid-'80s to more modern sounds).

I want to go a step further and actually get the *Initial D* CDs Not _all_ of them, as many are sound files, voice-actor interpretations and mega-mixes. Just the ones with the songs and the mixes that groups them in that respective CD, something that the big box compilations lack. 
But all the eBay listings have 'em either way too expensive (what's up with that, UK and Australia?!) or come from places like Malaysia, Hong Kong, or China. 
I'm not sure about them. Part of me wonders who would even bother boot-legging those CDs. 
Should I bite the bullet?


----------



## Gogoat Rowboat (Mar 10, 2014)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> The _SuperEuobeat _series?! I tip my hat to you. Didn't know you could find 'em online (wasn't looking).
> 
> I have to confess that I learned today that I was misusing the term 'SuperEurobeat' as a genre in itself. It really isn't. I assumed it was because of the more evolved sound compared to that of the late '80s. My apologies. ^^;
> 
> ...


I didn't even bother questioning calling Super Eurobeat a genre, since the compilation contributed so much to the genre that it might as well be _called_ a genre.
But I wouldn't recommend spending very much money on them. _*cough*_


----------



## Casual Cat (Mar 12, 2014)

DDR introduced me to Eurobeat, Eurodance, and edm as a whole when I was younger, so listening to it makes me get all kinds of nostalgic about how much time I used to spend on top of that beat up game pad in my closet.

...Hmm, I wonder if my xbox still works.


----------



## Gogoat Rowboat (Mar 12, 2014)

Casual Cat said:


> DDR introduced me to Eurobeat, Eurodance, and edm as a whole when I was younger, so listening to it makes me get all kinds of nostalgic about how much time I used to spend on top of that beat up game pad in my closet.
> 
> ...Hmm, I wonder if my xbox still works.


That's where I first heard it.  I didn't know what it was called until a few years later though, when I found it again online.
I still play DDR almost every day. lol


----------

